# Lineage II Graphic Problem [RESOLVED]



## LouiseB24 (May 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Firstly I hope this is in the right place.
Ive been playing L2 for couple of weeks perfectly.
Come home after a few dasy away and the graphics have gone awol.
Ive re-installed the game, re-installed my Gforce FX card - all other games work fine. I just cant get my head around this problem.
Ive been told by support to go to the game system and 'delete' option 4. But, as the graphics are big (Like the old school games) I cant get to anything/
Has anyone else had this problem and how was it resolved!?
All advice is great.
Many Thanks
Louise


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Lineage II Graphic Problem*

when you uninstalled it did you delete all its files,and registry entries?a leftover bad file,and/or registry entry.can throw a fork on the works.also being the problem crept up while you were away have you scanned for viruses,and spyware?


----------



## LouiseB24 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Lineage II Graphic Problem*

I did all the virus checks, hence I had no clue what caused it.
However, after going through endless forums - Somehow the PC changed the resolution, so had to re-set in the program files.
Works fine now
and thanks for the reply.

Louise


----------

